

Donkey Kong Remixed for the Tandy CoCo 3 - jarcane
http://users.axess.com/twilight/sock/dkremix/index.html

======
sreyaNotfilc
This is quite impressive. Building an emulator is already impressive, but
adding new stages and difficulties is pretty sweet. I definitely have to try
this out after work!

I'm horrible at DK, so I hope I can make it through the game in one piece.

On another note, there's a potential Donkey Kong Kill Screen coming up... If
anyone's interested _blank stare_

------
adekok
This is also the guy who did a 3d renderer for the 2MHz 8-bit:

[http://users.axess.com/twilight/sock/gloom/gloom.html](http://users.axess.com/twilight/sock/gloom/gloom.html)

Which got turned into a game:

[http://members.optusnet.com.au/nickma/ProjectArchive/crasher...](http://members.optusnet.com.au/nickma/ProjectArchive/crasher.html)

Gameplay video is here:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVFn_djQ6EY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVFn_djQ6EY)

------
totallymike
I see an impressively terrifying warning when I try to follow this link
related to malware.

~~~
totallymike
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/qx4hxklot0znqjo/Screensh...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/qx4hxklot0znqjo/Screenshot%202015-07-16%2009.25.43.png?dl=0)

~~~
jarcane
Your antivirus is producing a false positive. There's nothing here but a disk
image for an emulator.

